# Bathing apes pr limited edition nike dunks for women!



## naynaykilla (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone know where there are bathing apes otherwise known as baps in women sizes 7-8.5 being sold or limited edition nike dunks also the same sizes....I;ve been looking everywhere and it seems like all the sneakers are sizes women's 9 and up!

Please help!


----------



## ette (Feb 14, 2006)

maybe call the bathing ape store in soho, nyc?


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 15, 2006)

thank you, but i tried that but they have yet to reply with an answer! I hate flag stores that have minimal real customer service!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 15, 2006)

u know who would know the answer.. miss gigi (gigiproductions) she's the BIGGEST bape fan i know.. shoot her a pm! i bet ya she has the answer!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

agree with the person before me!


----------



## jas (Mar 6, 2006)

u can get them at vintagekicks.com they are associated with flight club shoe store which is located i believe on soho in new york they dont come in women size  the smallest size is a mens 5.5 or 6.5 which would be around a womens size 7 or 8 if another site says otherwise they are likely to be selling fakes vintage kicks is very reliable trust me im a sneakerhead ahha :] hope that helps and i hope that if u do decide to buy bapes please dont support fakes by buying them


----------

